# Dyes



## resinman (Mar 27, 2015)

Does anyone use Alumilite Dye to color wood? If so, what do you do?


----------



## low_48 (Mar 27, 2015)

Seems like a really expensive way to dye wood. I use transtint, craft supplies premixed, and other alcohol based aniline dye.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Mar 28, 2015)

Alumilite dyes are not actually dyes.  They are colorants made to be mixed into a plastic resin and cross linked with that resin when it cures.  It is NOT advisable to use them in place of regular wood dyes.  I am sure there are those out there who do it and will swear it works but there are just much better products for this application.

As for the cost issue brought up...Alumilite dyes are $5.75 per 1 oz bottle.  Last time I checked, TransTint dyes were nearly $20 for a 2 oz bottle or $10 per oz!


----------



## 79spitfire (Apr 2, 2015)

I use fountain pen ink to dye wood. Many of Noodler's inks react with the cellulose in the wood and are VERY durable. In any case a good UV resistant finish will make them last more or less forever. The inks are available as 2-3ml samples which is enough to stain several pens and range from $1.25 to $2.50 depending on exact brand and color.


----------

